# Drahtfarben bei 24VDC / 48VDC / 230VAC als Steuerspannungen in einem Schaltschrank



## ChristianVogel (25 Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

ich bräuchte mal einen Tip: Ich habe in einem Schaltschrank funktionsbedingt 3 Steuerspannungen, 24VDC, 48VDC und 230VAC. Zum unterscheiden müsste ich der 48VDC eine separate Farbe geben. Da ich diese bisher noch nie hatte, was habt Ihr da im Einsatz???

Braun? Braun hätte ich sonst bei 24VAC, diese würde ich jetzt so einfach mal nehmen...

MfG
Ch. Vogel


----------



## Onkelweed (25 Juli 2013)

Das ist jedem selbst überlassen.
Die Farben legt eigentlich der Kunde fest oder das höchste Tier der IH / Produktion, wenn es für die eigene Firma ist, damit es zwischen den Anlagen keine Unterschiede gibt.

Wir haben rot für 24V, schwarz für 230V und mehr zum Glück nicht.


----------



## Larzerus (25 Juli 2013)

Onkelweed schrieb:


> Das ist jedem selbst überlassen.
> Die Farben legt eigentlich der Kunde fest oder das höchste Tier der IH / Produktion, wenn es für die eigene Firma ist, damit es zwischen den Anlagen keine Unterschiede gibt.
> 
> Wir haben rot für 24V, schwarz für 230V und mehr zum Glück nicht.



Das ist so nicht ganz richtig da gibt es schon Vorschriften es kann nicht jeder die Farbe nehmen die er schön findet.
Auch wenn einige Kunden das immer anders Vorschreiben muss es eigentlich so gemacht werden:

- SCHWARZ: Hauptstromkreise für Wechsel- und Gleichstrom; 
- ROT: Steuerstromkreise für Wechselstrom; 
- BLAU: Steuerstromkreise für Gleichstrom; 
- ORANGE: Verriegelungsstromkreise, die von einer externen Energieversorgung gespeist

Also für 48DC  Steuerspannung müsste man eingentlich nen anderes BLAU nehmen oder BLAU mit nem weissen Strich.


----------



## bludie (25 Juli 2013)

*Sollte doch nur Empfehlung der EN 60204-1 sein*



Larzerus schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht ganz richtig da gibt es schon Vorschriften es kann nicht jeder die Farbe nehmen die er schön findet.
> Auch wenn einige Kunden das immer anders Vorschreiben *muss* es eigentlich so gemacht werden:
> 
> - SCHWARZ: Hauptstromkreise für Wechsel- und Gleichstrom;
> ...



Hallo Lazerus,
die Norm EN 60204-1 gibt ab Kapitel 13.2.2 Aufschluss hierüber und dort ist nur der Schutzleiter (gr/ge) oder der Neuttralleiter bedingt (bl) vorgeschrieben.
Die anderen Farben sind Empfehlungen der Norm. Insofern muss ich Onkelweed zustimmen.
Wir für unseren Teil wenden allerdings auch als Aderidentifizierung die Empf. der Norm an.
Gruß bludie


----------



## Mobi (26 Juli 2013)

Aber hellblau für den Neutralleiter und dunkelblau für 24V.


----------



## MSB (26 Juli 2013)

Larzerus schrieb:


> Also für 48DC  Steuerspannung müsste man eingentlich nen anderes BLAU nehmen oder BLAU mit nem weissen Strich.


Also außer Blau und Dunkelblau dürfte es langsam schwierig werden, Blau Weiß sieht man jedoch relativ häufig, unsere Schaltschränke eingeschlossen, als "Minus" der jeweiligen Steuerspannung.
Das wäre also so ziemlich das "gefährlichste" was man machen kann.

@TE
Im Prinzip und grundsätzlich ist die Farbe bis auf die 2 hier im Thread genannten echten Festlegungen völlig egal.
Wenn dir also Braun vorschwebt (weil du es sowieso vorrätig hast), dann nimmst du eben jenes, solange das ganze entsprechend dokumentiert ist, also im Regelfall auf dem Deckblatt des Schaltplans, imho völlig in Ordnung.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## mnuesser (31 Juli 2013)

Onkelweed schrieb:


> Das ist jedem selbst überlassen.
> Die Farben legt eigentlich der Kunde fest oder das höchste Tier der IH / Produktion, wenn es für die eigene Firma ist, damit es zwischen den Anlagen keine Unterschiede gibt.
> 
> Wir haben rot für 24V, schwarz für 230V und mehr zum Glück nicht.



rot für 24V?
hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen...


----------



## mnuesser (31 Juli 2013)

Was spricht denn dagegen, einfach die Farben aus den Norm-Vorschlägen zu nehmen?


----------



## Blockmove (31 Juli 2013)

mnuesser schrieb:


> rot für 24V?
> hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen...



Da die Farben (außer PE) nur Empfehlungen sind, gibt es in "freier Wildbahn" alles mögliche.
Ausser Blau ist mir bislang an der SPS untergekommen: Rot, Violett, Grau, Weiß.
Als noch richtig viel E/A-Ebene in den Schränken war, haben wir farbcodierte Leitungen verwendet.
Fazit ... Es gibt nichts was nicht irgendwo gibt.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## ThorstenD2 (31 Juli 2013)

mnuesser schrieb:


> rot für 24V?
> hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen...



Ich heute schon gesehn. Sicherungsautomaten/Phasenschiene von unten mit 4mm2 Dunkelblau eingespeisst und oben aus den Automaten mit rot raus. Warum kläre ich noch bzw werde das wohl ändern


----------



## Rambo (9 August 2013)

Hallo,

so mache ich es:

*Aderfarben:*
Laststromkreis - schwarz
Neutralleiter - hellblau
PE (Schutzleiter) - grün/gelb
Steuerspannung 24VDC - dunkelblau
Steuerspannung 48VDC - braun
Steuerspannung 230VAC - rot
Fremdspannung - orange
spannungsführende Leitungen bei Hauptschalter aus - gelb

Gruß


----------



## c.wehn (9 August 2013)

mnuesser schrieb:


> rot für 24V?
> hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen...


   Also ich hab das auch schon öfters gesehen.


----------



## c.wehn (9 August 2013)

genau... allerdings ist bei mir braun = 24V AC


----------



## sucram70 (1 April 2022)

Siko Schrittmotoren mit einer Betriebsspannung 24VDC.
Um sie von der Steuerspannung, ebenfalls 24VDC zu unterscheiden, würde ich violett, was ich als Sonderspannung ansehe, nehmen.
Wie macht Ihr das ?


----------



## Blockmove (1 April 2022)

sucram70 schrieb:


> Siko Schrittmotoren mit einer Betriebsspannung 24VDC.
> Um sie von der Steuerspannung, ebenfalls 24VDC zu unterscheiden, würde ich violett, was ich als Sonderspannung ansehe, nehmen.
> Wie macht Ihr das ?


Kann man machen


----------

